# Waterbirth Information, FAQ's and MORE.....



## KandyKinz

Been seeing alot of waterbirth threads lately and since I am planning on having my first waterbirth and have been spending ALOT of time reading up on it I thought I'd compile what I've got so far into one thread. I'd love for others to contribute your words of wisdom as well and let me know if there's any errors or anything I should add.


*Benefits*

* Pain management
-Increased buoyonacy (less pressure on muscles and joints)
-Weightlessness (easier to get comfortable)
-Vasodilation (decreased oxygen flow to muscles causes increased pain, vasodilation increases blood flow throughout the body)
-Hydrostatic pressure (reduces edema,swelling and the discomfort caused by those)

* Decreased incidence and severity of tearing

* Decreased incidence of neonatal infection, specifically GBS (due to dilution/washout effect)

* Decreased need for interventions (augmentation to speed up labour, episiotomies, pharmaceutical pain relief)


*Risks*

*Dehydration 
-Can be avoided by ensuring adequate fluid intake
-It is VERY important to keep hydrated regardless of where you are labouring, but it ESPECIALLY important to drink lots while labouring in water.

*Water aspiration
-Hypoxia (oxygen deprivation) during labour can stimulate the baby's &#8220;gasping reflex&#8221; which can cause water aspiration at the time of birth. If oxygen deprivation is an issue for the baby heart rate abnromalities would be detected and the midwife would recommend that you leave the pool.

*Problems associated with temperature extremes
-Extremely hot water could result in maternal hyperthermia which could potentially result in fetal brain damage. The water would have to be very very very hot for this to be an issue. 
-Very cold water could stimulate the baby to breathe underwater 
-Both of these can be avoided by using common sense and checking the water's temperature.

*Estimating blood loss can be difficult (some practitioners may recommend that you deliver the placenta out of the pool for this reason). 

*Anecdotal reports of increased &#8220;snapped cords&#8221; as a result of mothers/midwives rushing to bring baby out of the water. There has been no research to verify this and more often then not if a cord is "snapped" the process in which the cord in elongated and stretched will cause the blood vessels to constrict which alleviates the risks of extensive bleeding from the baby as is what often happens naturally in the wild during the birth of animals.

*Contraindications for Waterbirth * (may vary depending on care provider and location)
*Situations where continuous electronic fetal monitoring is indicated 
(eg induction involving oxytocin, abnormal fetal heart rate)
*Suspected amnionitis or maternal infections 
(eg maternal fever is present)
*Thick meconium stained amniotic fluid
*Excessive vaginal bleeding
*Epidural anesthesia
*Active genital herpes
*Hepatitis or HIV positive
*High BMI (certain places in the UK)
*GBS (certain places in the UK)
*Hospital birth (majority of the places in Canada :dohh:)

NOTE: It is very common for the baseline fetal heartrate to increase up to 30bpm (which may make it appear tachycardic) after getting into the pool. This should go back to normal within 20 minutes and should not be deemed as a reason to get back out. 



*Birth Pools, Supplies and the Technical Aspects of Having a Waterbirth*

Birth Pool Comparison link: https://www.yourwaterbirth.com/editorfiles/file/Pool Comparison Chart 2-11.pdf


_*Supplies*_ (Many are nice to haves but not essentials)

*Fish net for floaties just in case :blush:

*Hose
-Drinking water quality is preferable
-Shortest length that gets from the sink to the pool is preferable.
-Aquarium hoses tend to be both short and of drinking water quality. 
-They can be purchased at pet stores for $10-20. 

*Faucet Adapter
-Allows the hose to hook up to the faucet
-Plastic ones are labelled &#8220;G&#8221; and metal ones are labelled &#8220;F&#8221;
-These tend to be cheap and are only a couple of dollars

*Waterproof thermometer

*Tarp for underneath the pool

*Comforter/blanket for underneath the pool to make the bottom softer. (Birth pools more often then not have inflatable bottoms which accomplish this)

*Underwater mirror

Air pump 
-Electronic air pumps are definitly preferable and much faster then manual ones.
-Generally costs between $10-$15

Pool liner 
-Makes clean up easier
-Is more hygienic if you are planning to share the pool




*Test Run*: It can be very beneficial to do a test run prior to the actual birth to see how long it takes to inflate the pool, fill the pool and to ensure there are no defects with your pump or holes in the pool, etc etc.

*Inflating Pool:* Time it takes varies. Many recommended inflating it at term 37 weeks and keeping it inflated and ready until the birth.

*Filling the Pool: * Time it takes varies. Can take 30 minutes to several hours. May be a good idea to turn up the hot water heater beforehand. Water can be heated on the stove if you do run out of hot water. 

_*Recommended Temperature:*_ 95-100.9F or 36-38C (body temp)
Temperature should be checked hourly
(Some recommend covering the pool with a shower curtain and quilt/blanket if you take a break from the pool to help keep the water warm. Some birth pools come with covers)


*Emptying the Pool*

Bucket Method
-Can take A LONG time
-Cheap, any pail/pot would work

Water pump
-Empties the pool very quickly!
-Expensive

Python fill and drain pump
-Fairly cheap
-Attaches faucet to hose and will drain the pool when the faucet is turned on. 
(I have no clue how it actually accomplishes that! :shrug:)



*Interesting Waterbirth Studies*

_Waterbirth & GBS_
https://www.springerlink.com/content/313mv1n3m8610140/


*Good Waterbirth Websites*
????



*FREQUENTLY ASKED QUESTIONS*

_Won't the baby drown?_
Babies are born with the "diving reflex" which prevents them from trying to breath underwater. It's controlled by the primitive cerebral structures in the brain as well as nerve and chemoreceptors in the face and larynx. When they receptors are exposed to water the brain automatically responds by causing bardycardia (lowered heartrate, apnea (cessation of breathing) and peripheral vasoconstriction (which restricts the blood flow to the limbs and other non-essential body parts). This ensures that the vital organs continue to receive adequate amounts of oxygen. Once the facial receptors encounter air this reflex is inactivated and the baby takes a breath. This reflex is strongest at birth and gradually weakens overtime. 

_At what stage would you suggest OH start filling up the pool?_
I got hubby to start filling the pool once my contractions were every 5 minutes (pimento1979)

_How full should you fill the tub? All the way up to the marker or a little less to allow for top ups?_Filling to the minimum line should allow adequate room for more hot water to be added later. If necessary, someone can take a few buckets of water out before putting new hot water in to avoid overflow. If your partner will be coming in with you, you'll need less water then if it will be just you. 

_When should I get into the pool?_
It is recommended that you wait until you are in established active labour before getting in the pool because the comfort of it can slow down progress if labour is still in it's early stages. The exact recommendations vary, some midwives say 4cm, some say 5cm, some say 6cm and some say hold out for as long as possible and only get in when the contractions start becoming too intense to deal with on land in order to maximize the pain relief experienced by the water. It has been suggested that the first two hours of being in the water provides women with the greatest amount of pain relief and that the benefits gradually reduce after that making periodic breaks away from the pool beneficial. Some women stay in the water throughout their entire labour with no issues at all. 

_Can getting into water in early/prodromal/latent labour ever be a good thing?_
YES! If you've been having lots and lots of early labour contractions and are having difficulties coping with the pain and are exhausted water therapy can be very beneficial. Not only can it help alleviate some of the pain caused by the contractions but it can cause those pre-labour contractions to space out enough that you can rest/sleep (make sure someone's there to watch you to ensure you don't drown!). Often, once a woman is rested her body will either take a rest from contracting for awhile until it is actually ready to go into labour or she will enter straight into active labour and feel energerized enough to sail through it. 

_How messy will I be when I get out of the tub? My supply list says to have old towels?_
You'll likely be less messy/bloody then someone who was labouring/birthing on land but you will be wet and there is a definitly a chance you'll get some birth goo on whatever it is you use to dry yourself off with so old towels are definitly handy.

_Same with baby? Should I have old towels or a nice soft cozy one?_
It can be a good idea to have a few old towels or some receiving blankets your not too fond of on hand initially. Again, baby will likely be cleaner then a baby who was born on land but there is certainly still the potential of getting birth goo onto whatever it is that is used to initially dry the baby. 

_Can and should my partner get in the pool with me?_
This is highly individual. If they want to get in with you and you want them to it's a perfectly reasonable for them to do so. Some birth pools are better suited to fit two people then others. 

_Can vaginal exams be done in the water?_
Yes

_Could I use a kiddie pool?_
You can.... Birth pools are designed to be very strong and can withstand alot of weight being supported by the walls. They have inflatable soft floors which helps ensure the woman's comfort. They are also deep enough (generally up to the mothers breasts) to provide +++ pain relief plus the increased depth makes it easier to deliver the baby completely underwater. If the water is too shallow, there is a risk of bringing baby's head up out of the water and then having it drop back down under during the birth which increases the risk of the baby swallowing fluid. Once the baby is out it should stay out. There are definitly kiddie pools out there that do fit the above criteria though sometimes it can take some searching. The &#8220;fishy&#8221; (Intex Aquarium) pool has become a very popular choice. And if you do intend on purchasing a kiddie pool do try to get one during the summer as they are much much cheaper the end of August then they are mid March! 

_Can I use a regular bathtub?_
Very large speciality tubs tend to be just find for waterbirths though most standard sized tubs are inadequate in comparison to birth pools. As mentioned above depth of the tub is an important consideration. Also, standard tubs tend to be fairly narrow which can limit a woman's ability to spread her legs and open her pelvis during the pushing stage which can impede the progress. This can also make pushing out the shoulders more difficult and should there be an issue with the shoulders after the birth of the head the midwife may require you to get out of the tub to open up your pelvis more so the rest of the baby can be born. However, if a birth pool is not an option for you labouring in your standard size tubs still holds many benefits and should definitly be utilized if it appeals to you.

_Do you have to get out of the pool to deliver the placenta? _
You don't necessarily have to though some midwives prefer if you do so they can better monitor the amount of blood lost. 



*Waterbirth Reviews*
(I'd LOVE it if some of you girls who have already had a waterbirth or have laboured in water could write a review of your experience)
-Did you plan to birth in the water?
-Were you in home, hospital, or birth center? 
-What type of pool did you use? (was it good, bad, how long did it take to fill up, did it keep the water warm? etc)
-What were you favorite things about being in water?
-What things did you not like?
-If you could do something different next time what would you do?
-Waterbirth pics or videos would be lovely as well


----------



## blue_kat

Love this! :thumbup: 

I did my test run the other night - blowing up pool was really quick, filling up took AGES due to slow flow and running out of hot water at one point, and emptying wasnt too bad using the pump thing plus OH used bucket at the same time...(pool was right next to patio doors leading directly on to garden!)

Ive got a few questions if thats ok:

At what stage would you suggest OH start filling up pool?
How full should it be? All the way to marker or a little less so can be topped up?
When can I get in it?
How messy will I be on getting out of pool? (obviously it kind of depends but my list says I need old towels so wasnt sure if I would be in a complete state or whether its being cautious!) Same with baby - should I have old towel ready or nice new cosy one?

and off topic - dont you think its odd that my pool's supplied sieve is from a cook shop - yuck! lol


----------



## pimento1979

KandyKinz said:


> *Waterbirth Reviews*
> (I'd LOVE it if some of you girls who have already had a waterbirth or have laboured in water could write a review of your experience)
> -Did you plan to birth in the water?
> -Were you in home, hospital, or birth center?
> -What type of pool did you use? (was it good, bad, how long did it take to fill up, did it keep the water warm? etc)
> -What were you favorite things about being in water?
> -What things did you not like?
> -If you could do something different next time what would you do?
> -Waterbirth pics or videos would be lovely as well

Yes, I planned to birth in the water but I didn't (I transferred to hospital in the end). I was at home in the pool from beginning of contractions to about 7cm. I used a Birth Pool in a Box Regular. It was fab. Easy to get ready. It took about 30 minutes to inflate and 30 minutes to fill to minimum line. We had to top it up with hot water every so often but it wasn't onerous at all. I liked labouring in the water because it was easy to move around. I guess the most annoying part was getting in and out of it to go and pee (although at the end I said F*** it and I peed in the water anyway!), but I think it was good too because everytime I got out of the pool, I had a contraction from the movement. Also, I puked in the pool so I highly recommend that at the slightest inclination of needing to puke, to either go over the edge or ask for a bowl!

As an aside, most midwives would like water at 37 degrees C (98.6 degrees F) for when baby arrives. My water was usually around 34 degrees C, which was just fine, any warmer and I think I would have been too hot!



> At what stage would you suggest OH start filling up pool?
> How full should it be? All the way to marker or a little less so can be topped up?
> When can I get in it?
> How messy will I be on getting out of pool? (obviously it kind of depends but my list says I need old towels so wasnt sure if I would be in a complete state or whether its being cautious!) Same with baby - should I have old towel ready or nice new cosy one?

I got hubby to start filling the pool once my contractions were every 5 minutes. But the pool was already blown up. In terms of when can you get in, if you are at home, get in whenever you want! But some people think that getting in too early might stop/slow down your labour. FYI, I got in at 10pm, and at 1:30am I was 4cm, so I was probably very little dilated when I first got in. We filled it into the minimum line so that DH could get in with me and so that we could top up with hot water without having to empty it. Getting out of the pool is not messy at all. I got in and out at least 10 times and I think I used 2 towels max (although my doula did put the towel on the radiator between me getting out/in so they were dry-ish). I bought cheap towels mostly in case for afterwards (blood, etc) but as I didn't get that far at home, I didn't really need them. As for baby, a nice cosy one wouldn't go amiss- the midwife will probably want to warm it for baby to get nice and cuddly in it.
 



Attached Files:







DSC01272 SMALL.jpg
File size: 46.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## kiwimama

This is great - thank you! 
I was wondering how to empty it after it's all over and done with. Was just going to leave it to OH while I cuddled up with baby... :blush:

To those that had the La Bassine pool - how long did it take to fill?


----------



## pimento1979

The place I hired my pool from included a pump to empty it, which made it super easy :)


----------



## KandyKinz

I added your question blue and it was great getting your imput pimento!


And I have a concern about using the water pumps. My husband picked up a submersible one. It says it has to be completely submerged in water yadda yadda yada and it has to be plugged in. Now this certainly isn't my area of expertise but the thought of plugging something in while the device is in water scares the sh*t out of me. Hubby's not going to become electrocuted will he? How safe are those things?


----------



## pimento1979

Yup, ours was submersible and electric and it was fine :)


----------



## Ouverture

Thank you for posting this! I'm looking to do a waterbirth (although, in the birth center it's already set up and we don't have to do the work) and am surprised that more women don't chose this option. It just seems so beautiful and peaceful and natural :)


----------



## blue_kat

HAHA yeah we sat for ages willing ourselves to put the pump in the water saying the same thing but we are still here! As I think I said, my OH used a bucket at the same time for emptying and it only took about 10 minutes (but thats because the pool is right next to the door so he just filled and threw without having to walk anywhere (the pump was good but slow for us - same filling up) 

We have the la Bassine - it took us about an hour to fill, maybe slightly more with the hot water running out - but I think it will be ok for the birth as I can bounce on my ball in the meantime and get the contractions properly going while he messes around!


----------



## KandyKinz

blue_kat said:


> HAHA yeah we sat for ages willing ourselves to put the pump in the water saying the same thing but we are still here!

:haha:

We want to test ours out but have so far lacked the courage. It'll definitly be hubby's job to do the plugging and unplugging though! I'll just stand back with a long wooden stick just in case....


----------



## indigo_fairy

KandyKinz said:


> blue_kat said:
> 
> 
> HAHA yeah we sat for ages willing ourselves to put the pump in the water saying the same thing but we are still here!
> 
> :haha:
> 
> We want to test ours out but have so far lacked the courage. It'll definitly be hubby's job to do the plugging and unplugging though! I'll just stand back with a long wooden stick just in case....Click to expand...

This is totally from a different angle.. but just think about the pumps and filtration systems in fish tanks and ponds, exactly the same :) (I used to have to clean these things out in a previous job when working with animals/fish). 

Although I don't know about you but I quite like the idea of getting DH to empty the pool and doing his fair share of hard work after all I've done! :happydance: :winkwink:


----------



## PeanutBean

This is great Kandy!

:lol: at you ladies afraid of the water pump, the electrics are protected and naturally it will need to be in the water to drain the water! Kandy I can tell you how the tap attachments works: basically the running water from the tap creates a suction on the adjacent tube as it flows past which draws water up it (ie from the pool) and out. I would've thought it must be possible to use a short hose to drain through simple capillary action - suck on one end until the water starts to come (might need to be brave! :lol:) and then it draws water along by itself. This is the same way people empty fuel from car tanks (usually illegally!).


----------



## PeanutBean

I happened upon this site the other day, it includes guidance for writing a waterbirth plan:
https://www.thegoodbirth.co.uk/preparing_for_a_waterbirth


----------



## KandyKinz

PeanutBean said:


> This is great Kandy!
> 
> :lol: at you ladies afraid of the water pump, the electrics are protected and naturally it will need to be in the water to drain the water! Kandy I can tell you how the tap attachments works: basically the running water from the tap creates a suction on the adjacent tube as it flows past which draws water up it (ie from the pool) and out. I would've thought it must be possible to use a short hose to drain through simple capillary action - suck on one end until the water starts to come (might need to be brave! :lol:) and then it draws water along by itself. This is the same way people empty fuel from car tanks (usually illegally!).

My hubby would DEFINITLY choose possible electrocution over the thought of having to siphon out the birth pool water :haha: He's very squeamish when it comes to such things!


----------



## PeanutBean

Siphon! That's the word. Stupid pregnancy brain. Struggling with words at the moment.

Got to say I'd rather siphon our birth juices than petrol!


----------



## Ozzieshunni

Can this be made a sticky please???? Great info!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## KandyKinz

I was talking to my midwife about waterbirths and she said she's perfectly fine with me delivering the placenta in the water (I really didn't have a preference) but then she stated afterwards she had recently read that some were suggesting that delivering the placenta in the water increased the risk of pulmonary embolism. (Pulmonary embolisms scare the sh*t out of me :shock: ). 

Anyways, has anyone else heard of this association?


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

Im not even pregnant yet so forgive my craziness >< I am ttc tho, and starting to think about how id like to give birth if i ever get pregnant. I would love a water birth, but I am overweight - 36 BMI at the moment. Is there anywhere I can look to see if I meet the criteria for a water birth in my area (Bristol)? I just cannot ask my GP yet as Im not even preg, theyd laugh me away. If I only need to lose a bit then Id like to know now so I could do that before I get preg.

Many thanks

Helen


----------



## meow951

They can't refuse you a home water birth cranberry but they will probably try to make it seem like you can't have one. They can also be iffy about you having a hospital water birth incase you became unconcious and they couldn't lift you out.

However they will say it's "better" for you to go to hospital because you have a BMI of 36. They are usually happy with BMI either under 35 or under 30, depends on the area. You could still try losing weight before hand though as it might help your chances of getting pregnant and plus you would be healthier during pregnancy as well :)


----------



## luna28

KandyKinz said:


> I was talking to my midwife about waterbirths and she said she's perfectly fine with me delivering the placenta in the water (I really didn't have a preference) but then she stated afterwards she had recently read that some were suggesting that delivering the placenta in the water increased the risk of pulmonary embolism. (Pulmonary embolisms scare the sh*t out of me :shock: ).
> 
> Anyways, has anyone else heard of this association?

never heard of an assoication with pulmonary embolism it makes no sense do you mean PE or amniotic fluid embolism? if AFE then Yes I have, it is listed in my training hospitals policy on waterbirths, however it is only a theoretical risk as far as I am aware there are no documented cases of this. Found this: Maude, R. and Caplice, S. (2006). Using water for labour and birth. In: Pairman, S., Pincombe, J., Thorogood, C. and Tracy, S. Midwifery Preparation for Practice. 

Third stage and blood loss 
There have been no documented cases of complications in relation to the third stage being conducted in the bath. In 1983, Odent proposed a theory that water embolism could be a risk factor. when he wrote that 1983 article, the outcomes were so good that he was asked to put more medical risks in it. So, he made up the whole "water embolism" thing. This has now been largely dismissed, and Odent himself has withdrawn the hypothesis, admitting that it was unfounded and a mythical concept. 

In fact AFE it statisically documented that you are more likely to suffer an AFE 1.8 times more likely if you are induced! bet that risk isn't mentioned when discussing IOL.


----------



## KandyKinz

Well a pulmonary embolism can be caused by anything really... blood clots, air, amniotic fluid, water..... So I was more specifically referring to pulmonary embolism by water not from amniotic fluid. 

And when I was a student midwife I always mentioned the increased risk of AFE with induction and cesarean.... though I have never encountered this idea of a theoretical increased risk with third stage in the water. :shrug:


----------



## starlight2801

Thanks for this. I am planning a waterbirth at a birthing centre and this thread has answered so many questions x


----------



## Tadan

I've just been told that I can have a water birth in the midwife run birth centre :) I was worried that they would say that I couldn't due to my BMI so havent thought much about it up until now.

I have a few strappy tops in my bag, I'm assuming these will be okay to wear while in the pool? I have tops too but thought they may be too baggy in the water. Do I need to wear anything underneath for the first stage?
How will I know what to do, i.e. what position to go in, etc. I feel like I'll get in and then wonder what the hell to do, do I just sit? lol


----------



## PeanutBean

I purposely bought a tankini for my Aquanatal class last pregnancy so that I could wear the top in the pool. I didn't wear anything else. I'd spent a lot of labour on my knees resting on the bed at home so when I got in the pool at the hospital it felt natural to do the same. I was also on iv so that limited how freely I could move about the pool. I didn't get to birth there but I do feel that positions will just come naturally, at least while labouring. I've heard others say pouring water on back or bump can be soothing so that also might mean a position change. I'd just go with the flow and move however feels comfortable.


----------



## Tadan

Thank you :)


----------



## onedaybaby

My husband and I tested the pool today and it was amazing! We did a 1 day hypnobirthing/natural birth antenatal class and I've been practicing relaxation to the music and today I just went straight into it and was so relaxed, but then I didn't have any contractions to cope with yet! My husband came in too after a while and the skin to skin contact with him made me even more relaxed.

I have a couple of quibbles with what the midwife said a week ago when she visited me at home to discuss the birth:

She said that I must not get in the pool without a midwife there and that I must be 4cm before I get in. Now to know this she would have to examine me, which was something else we clashed on as I don't want any internals and she said the attending midwife would want to check dilation to know if she needed to stay or to come back later. I'm pretty sure I'd only call the midwife when it was clear I was fairly progressed!
What do I do? I want to get in the water when I want to and to labour there before the midwife arrives but I would wait until my contractions were regular and 5 mins apart so it wasn't too early.

I asked about staying in the water afterwards and she said that I probably wouldn't want to stay in the water for long as it would be all yucky, well surely it's up to me!
What do you think?

Also have a couple of practical questions:
We bought a standard garden hose and used it today for the practice before reading that you should go for an eco hose as there's a chance that a standard pvc garden hose could leak lead? We haven't been able to find another hose except online and the postage is ridiculous. Should we get an eco hose regardless?

Also for emptying my husband took about an hour to do so with a bucket, chucking it straight out the door into the garden. He said he wouldn't want to do that on the day - but couldn't we leave it til the next day? A pump seems so expensive and it wasn't really that bad a job. We tried to do a siphon but couldn't get it to work.
Would it work better if the hose was shorter as it's currently about double the length we need and folds up a lot, but then he tried it with a short piece and couldn't get that to work either - any tricks?

Thanks!!!


----------



## KandyKinz

onedaybaby said:


> My husband and I tested the pool today and it was amazing! We did a 1 day hypnobirthing/natural birth antenatal class and I've been practicing relaxation to the music and today I just went straight into it and was so relaxed, but then I didn't have any contractions to cope with yet! My husband came in too after a while and the skin to skin contact with him made me even more relaxed.
> 
> I have a couple of quibbles with what the midwife said a week ago when she visited me at home to discuss the birth:
> 
> She said that I must not get in the pool without a midwife there and that I must be 4cm before I get in. Now to know this she would have to examine me, which was something else we clashed on as I don't want any internals and she said the attending midwife would want to check dilation to know if she needed to stay or to come back later. I'm pretty sure I'd only call the midwife when it was clear I was fairly progressed!
> What do I do? I want to get in the water when I want to and to labour there before the midwife arrives but I would wait until my contractions were regular and 5 mins apart so it wasn't too early.
> 
> I asked about staying in the water afterwards and she said that I probably wouldn't want to stay in the water for long as it would be all yucky, well surely it's up to me!
> What do you think?
> 
> Also have a couple of practical questions:
> We bought a standard garden hose and used it today for the practice before reading that you should go for an eco hose as there's a chance that a standard pvc garden hose could leak lead? We haven't been able to find another hose except online and the postage is ridiculous. Should we get an eco hose regardless?
> 
> Also for emptying my husband took about an hour to do so with a bucket, chucking it straight out the door into the garden. He said he wouldn't want to do that on the day - but couldn't we leave it til the next day? A pump seems so expensive and it wasn't really that bad a job. We tried to do a siphon but couldn't get it to work.
> Would it work better if the hose was shorter as it's currently about double the length we need and folds up a lot, but then he tried it with a short piece and couldn't get that to work either - any tricks?
> 
> Thanks!!!

When you get in the pool is personally up to you! However, with that said I personally recommend waiting as long as possible before getting in the pool in order for the water to have the maximum effect as the perception of pain relief tends to decrease after a few hours.... there's the it could delay progress in the early part of labour thing as well... but for me the most important thing is maximizing it's pain relief capabilities at a time when you need it most.... At the end.... But again when to get in is after you. 

And I just wanted to add in that it can be very beneficial especially with first time babies to ignore labour as long as possible. Try to sleep or bake cookies or watch a movie or paint a picture or do something that's not having a baby related. It's very very easy to get caught up in the 'OMG! I'm in labour! I'm gonna have a baby! Oh here's a contraction at 1:15! Gotta breathe slowly and relax all my muscles! Okay it's over! Now I'll sit on my birth ball and wait for the next one! I can't believe I'm in labour! It's finally happening! Okay 1:20 here comes another one, relaxing in the pool would be awesome with these!" excitement.... The early stages can last awhile...... But if you distract yourself with other things and try to push your labour into background (don't worry, when things become intense you won't miss it!) then it becomes very clear when to call the midwife and like you said when it's very clear that you need to call the midwife then an inital vaginal exam is not likely needed. And if you wait to get into the pool until you absolutely NEED to get in because coping outside just ain't working anymore then worrying about getting in too early is likely not necessary. 

As for the hose, I'm just using a standard garden one... Perhaps I should be more concerned about contaminates but I'm not :shrug: I figure the amount of exposure baby has to the water will be quite minimal anyways but that's just me. 

And it should be fine to leave the water an extra day as you don't have any other kiddos running around who could potentially drown in it. I don't have any tips in regards to emptying it though. I was fortunate to get a pump from someone I know so I lucked out in regards to emptying :D


----------



## luna28

very good advice there Kandy re 1st time labours! 
I had mw visit today she also said she would prefer I didn't get into the pool without the mw there, (I'm guessing she is concerned that something could happen eg collapse and no HCP there to help) she said she also belives in minimal VE's however I think I may consent to one on her arrival so she knows whether she needs to stay or not as with multips you can think by the contractions and behaviour that not much is happening then all of a sudden they deliver! they do say 'never turn your back on a multip" I've been caught out a few times in practice thinking it would be ages then suddenly trying to get my gloves on as I see the head lol.


----------



## PeanutBean

^ My mum gave birth to her second child in about 5 minutes. The MW kept saying she would go home and come back later and was about to leave, my dad went to put on the kettle or something and my mum started pushing with the baby born about 2 minutes later. Can't remember if my dad actually got to be there in the end!


----------



## lousielou

KandyKinz said:


> It's very very easy to get caught up in the 'OMG! I'm in labour! I'm gonna have a baby! Oh here's a contraction at 1:15! Gotta breathe slowly and relax all my muscles! Okay it's over! Now I'll sit on my birth ball and wait for the next one! I can't believe I'm in labour! It's finally happening! Okay 1:20 here comes another one, relaxing in the pool would be awesome with these!" excitement.... The early stages can last awhile......

This really made me grin! I'm already hopping about with excitement, and will keep this in mind I think :D


----------



## KandyKinz

luna28 said:


> very good advice there Kandy re 1st time labours!
> I had mw visit today she also said she would prefer I didn't get into the pool without the mw there, (I'm guessing she is concerned that something could happen eg collapse and no HCP there to help) she said she also belives in minimal VE's however I think I may consent to one on her arrival so she knows whether she needs to stay or not as with multips you can think by the contractions and behaviour that not much is happening then all of a sudden they deliver! they do say 'never turn your back on a multip" I've been caught out a few times in practice thinking it would be ages then suddenly trying to get my gloves on as I see the head lol.

LOL yep you never know what to expect from a mulip! It didn't take me long to get into the habit of keeping a set of gloves in my pocket so I'd always have a pair handy just in case! First labour rules tend to go out the window with women who have given birth before.... 

And I'm likely to agree to internals this time around but primarily because this baby's lie is still relatively unstable and I certainly wouldn't mind in addition to palpation some extra reassurance that baby is cephalic.


----------



## gizmodo

My Waterbirth Review


> -Did you plan to birth in the water?

Yes, but I was going into hospital with only 1 pool. Lucky for me it was not in use.



> -Were you in home, hospital, or birth center?

Hospital.



> -What type of pool did you use? (was it good, bad, how long did it take to fill up, did it keep the water warm? etc)

When I arrived at the hospital they did an internal and once they found I was 8cm, therefore immediately ready to get in the pool, they started filling it and I'd estimate I was in the pool within 10 minutes although they were still filling it up when I got in.



> -What were you favorite things about being in water?

The feeling of entering the water was pure bliss. It was very relaxing, it was warm, and for me it was a great pain reliever. I got to test this when they asked me to get out for an internal (think they were worried I was too chilled and things weren't progressing). Had 2 contractions on dry land (with gas and air) and they were agony in comparison to the ones in the water.



> -What things did you not like?

Having to get out of the pool for the internal!



> -If you could do something different next time what would you do?

There's nothing I would do differently.

Some points that I came up with before going in the pool...I wanted to be naked in the pool, but didn't know if I'd have the guts to, so took along a bikini top just in case. But I didn't care and went in naked, I was pretty much in my own zone the whole time I was in the pool, it was only in the pushing stage that I really started talking to the midwife!

I also used some hypnobirthing - but not full on. I remained positive the whole time and believed in my body, used the breathing techniques I had learned.

The lights were dimmed in the room, and I played my own music.

The whole experience was just perfect. I stayed in the pool for about 20 minutes after giving birth having cuddles. Placenta hadn't come out in that time so I got and it eventually came out (29 minutes). Unfortunately I had quite a bit of blood loss (had a transufusion) and then 3 weeks later was back in hospital due to retained products (had an erpc and another transfusion). So maybe in hindsight I should have got out of the pool straight away? Then the blood loss might not have been under estimated. It's hard to say really.


----------



## onedaybaby

Kandykinz, thanks so much for the brilliant advice! 

We actually plan to bake a birthday cake for the baby while I'm in early labour, and go for a walk to the park to look at the birds - if it's not the middle of the night! We'll probly wash our sheets, clean the house, prepare a meal to eat after, etc so hope to get to on with things as normal.
I'm also worrying about not being cleanly shaven on my legs and lady bits so will probly do that too so I'm all smooth, hard to shave the old bikini line at the moment tho!

I ordered an 'eco' hose anyway and they now do a free cover for the pool to keep it hot so they're sending me that too even though that wasn't the offer when I bought the pool.

What's your opinion or knowledge on what effect the timing of your own birth has on the timing of the birth of your own children? I was 2 weeks early for my mum so hope mine is early, but trying to shake off this idea or I'll be disappointed if I go over!


----------



## KandyKinz

onedaybaby said:


> Kandykinz, thanks so much for the brilliant advice!
> 
> We actually plan to bake a birthday cake for the baby while I'm in early labour, and go for a walk to the park to look at the birds - if it's not the middle of the night! We'll probly wash our sheets, clean the house, prepare a meal to eat after, etc so hope to get to on with things as normal.
> I'm also worrying about not being cleanly shaven on my legs and lady bits so will probly do that too so I'm all smooth, hard to shave the old bikini line at the moment tho!
> 
> I ordered an 'eco' hose anyway and they now do a free cover for the pool to keep it hot so they're sending me that too even though that wasn't the offer when I bought the pool.
> 
> What's your opinion or knowledge on what effect the timing of your own birth has on the timing of the birth of your own children? I was 2 weeks early for my mum so hope mine is early, but trying to shake off this idea or I'll be disappointed if I go over!

Sounds like you got it all figured out :thumbup: And that's great you got the bonus pool cover! I think I'll probably just use a tarp with a blanket over it to cover it whenever I get out. 

And in terms of the timing of when women go into labour in comparison to their mothers/grandmothers etc statistically there is an association though it is a relatively weak one. My mother went late with her kids and so far I've gone late with both of mine.... I'm hoping Baby Peanut will break that trend! Labour is just so unpredictable though, so I really really try to keep the due month concept in mind as opposed to just the due date (eg from 37 to 42 weeks).


----------



## BattyNora

Just wanted to say thank you. I've decided to look into what type of birth Iwant and found myself rummaging through here look for natural birth discussions. I'm toying with the idea of a water birth (at our hospital's midwifery-led unit) and this information was absolutely great.

Em x


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Thank you Kandykinz, this thread is absolutely fantastic!!! :thumbup: I'm not having a home birth but I am hoping to be in the birthing pool at hospital, like last time. I wasn't able to give birth in the pool last time because when my waters broke there was meconium and my LO's heartrate dropped dramatically so I had to get out. This time I'm hoping to deliver in the water and so this is brilliant for reading about other people's experiences and I feel very optimistic that this time I will get the labour and birth I want. Thank you :flower: xx


----------



## SerenityNow

KandyKinz said:


> -Did you plan to birth in the water?
> -Were you in home, hospital, or birth center?
> -What type of pool did you use? (was it good, bad, how long did it take to fill up, did it keep the water warm? etc)
> -What were you favorite things about being in water?
> -What things did you not like?
> -If you could do something different next time what would you do?
> -Waterbirth pics or videos would be lovely as well

-I planned both times to birth in the water. The first time I had to get out to push because the water level wasn't high enough to ensure she'd be born completely submerged. With my second I gave birth in the water.

-I was at home.

-I rented a rigid tub. No complaints! I could really put my weight on the sides of the tub without any trouble-- and I did! There was plenty of room for OH and I. It took a few hours to fill. Much of that time was waiting for our hot water tank to heat back up. THere was a thin foam cover to put on the keep the water warm. With my second birth we started filling the pool as soon as I knew that labor was imminent. I didn't get in the pool for at least 5 hours after it was filled and the water was actually too hot. We had to mix in several huge pots of cold water to get it to the right temp

- I liked EVERYTHING about being in the water. The buoyancy, pain relief, relaxation. My skin was super sensitive and I couldn't handle any sort of fabric touching it, the water felt great! 

- I didn't like having the tub sit in my house. We set it up when I was 38 wks and I went into labor at 41 +2. The last week I just felt like it was mocking me!

- I'm pretty sure that I am not going to have a water birth this time. My labors have progressed very quickly. The "care and feeding" of the birth tub seems like a lot of trouble considering that with my last child I was only in the it for about 30 min. I plan to birth at home again and will have the option of getting in the bath or shower. Of course, if I have a prolonged labor with this one you know I'm going to blame it on the fact that I wasn't in a tub! :haha:


----------



## SerenityNow

double post :flower:


----------



## blue_kat

Just wanted to say I have now had my beautiful baby (girl!) and got my home water birth just like I wanted!

I had a few complications and wasnt sure at a few points whether I would be transfered to hospital - but it all worked out in the end! I actually delivered on land in the end but used no assistance except for a little gas and air right at the end - I am so proud as I had started to wonder if it was even possible without pain relief! 

If anyone has any questions...feel free to ask away! I am still in shock and cant believe its only been a couple of days and we are all settled in at home and doing well! 

:cloud9:


----------



## lousielou

Oh wow - a huge congratulations! :D


----------



## lalalistic

blue_kat said:


> Just wanted to say I have now had my beautiful baby (girl!) and got my home water birth just like I wanted!
> 
> I had a few complications and wasnt sure at a few points whether I would be transfered to hospital - but it all worked out in the end! I actually delivered on land in the end but used no assistance except for a little gas and air right at the end - I am so proud as I had started to wonder if it was even possible without pain relief!
> 
> If anyone has any questions...feel free to ask away! I am still in shock and cant believe its only been a couple of days and we are all settled in at home and doing well!
> 
> :cloud9:


Congratulations! Glad you got your homebirth! xx


----------

